# Where to buy clamps?



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I was in Home Depot yesterday looking for small clamps / vises for my models (HO). They didn't have any smaller ones. Do I need to go to a specialty shop?

Mike


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

What are you clamping? I have used the spring type clothes pins for clamping wood trestles.

Micromark has a good selection. http://www.micromark.com/search?keywords=clamps


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Mostly kits. I need clamps to keep the glued parts together while drying. Clothespins might work - thanks.

Mark


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

For tiny stuff, I have used doll size clothes pins. You may be able to find them at a craft store.

http://www.joann.com/mini-clothespins-25pk/zprd_10987782a.html#start=1


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Micromark (see above) is a good source for really specialized clamps. I have several dozen, including: 
-- Right angle clamps (standard and long)
-- Mini spring clamps (3/4", 1", and 2" capacity)
-- Cross locking clamps
-- 4 of the Irwin Quick Grip Micro-Bar clamps

I rarely encounter something I can't clamp with this variety, keeping in mind that sometimes you need to put two clamps in opposition, or use a strongback to apply pressure where you want it. 

There are also many home-grown solutions (clothes pins, rubber bands, etc.) that work, but I consider tools an investment, and don't hesitate to buy good ones.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

for structures I use Coffman right angle clamps long and standard length think there the ones Micromart sells , using them for a pattern I built a set of 6 inch ones both inside (right angle) and out side Right angle) find the longer length to be useful also a set of 60 deg. and have a bunch of HF 6 inch bar clamps and a few 12 inch ones .


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Legos! Build a nice right angle out of Legos and use those mini clothes pins. You could also use 1-2-3 welding cubes (from Harbor freight) and magnets to give you a nice vertical surface. Probably about the same price as the Legos if you don't have kids


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Binder clips and paper clips. And sometimes, a couple of neodymium magnets, one on each side or magnet(s) on one side and a piece of steel (sheet metal scrap or whatever) on the other.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Excellent ideas everyone - thanks!

Mike


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I also fill rubber gloves with sand to hold things together. They're kind of like clamps, but a bit more flexible.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought three of these:
https://www.harborfreight.com/4-3-4-quarter-inch-multipurpose-magnet-holder-1938.html

They are great for holding the walls of structures in alignment as the glue dries. One of them is placed inside the walls, and one is placed along one side of the two outside walls. Magnetic attraction holds them in place.

I also find that a corner clamp is sometimes useful.
https://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-corner-clamp-60589.html


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

MikeL said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was in Home Depot yesterday looking for small clamps / vises for my models (HO). They didn't have any smaller ones. Do I need to go to a specialty shop?
> 
> Mike


Lowe's and Canadian Tire sell a wider assortment of clamps than Home Depot. Also.....if you want smaller clamps for more precision, try Princess Auto. I've bought some really small clamps there. If that doesn't work, buy a package of assorted alligator clips (electrical). They make for good clamping in small situations.

-J.


----------

